# Sicce Whale 200 vs. Eheim 2217 Classic



## Mike_W (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi all, 

First post. 

I'm setting up my first planted tank, and have been debating which of these two filters would be best for me.

The Sicce 200:
I have no experience with Sicce products. I saw one for sale at my LFS yesterday, and took it out of the box for closer examination. It was "OK"…nothing terribly sexy about it. The glossy finish was covered in little micro scratches (swirls) from the factory, and the overall fit-n-finish was pretty ordinary. The hose locking mechanism seemed flimsy, but the actual hoses were wonderful- thick, pliable, perfect! I wasn't that impressed with the media volume…again pretty ordinary. 

The Eheim 2217:
I had a 2213 for many years. I bought it as a kid, and it was my first "real" filter. It was dead silent, and always kept the water clear. It never leaked. It was also a pain to prime, but I developed a technique…more or less. It was also a pain to service until I upgraded to the quick disconnecting hose clamps. That was an improvement. It still remained a primitive filter as far as conveniences go, but I could always depend on it. 

I'm torn between the best attributes of the two- would you choose the Eheim classic for it's leak-proof reliability? Or the Sicce for it's modern conveniences and "HOPE" it proved to be as reliable as the Eheim Classic over the long run? 

If anyone has a Whale, and could share their experience/opinion, I would be greatly appreciative.


----------



## dougomac (Jan 1, 2014)

I have had a Sicce 350 whale since May. I like it a lot. Is easy to disconnect and due maintenance and will usually prime easily. Prior to bbc.co this though only kept hobs. I beleive the price point on the Sicce mightvbe better.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I got a used Eheim 2217 for only $40 and I friggin LOVE it. Its simplicity is half the reason I care so much for it. There's no fancy priming button or weird hose connections. I simply don't have to worry about it. A guy in my local fish club said it best _(he was talking about a reseal, but the flooding potential is the same)_



biggin said:


> If you live with someone they need to be involved...
> 
> Take a 1 gallon bucket, milk jug etc... pour that on your kitchen floor that is just a taste of what happens...


A canister potentially has two siphons on your tank, the outlet isn't so bad, it will quickly break its siphon after about 10% of the tank. The canister intake is the one that will almost empty your tank. If a canister goes out bad, it can flood your house and you'll file an insurance claim.

The Eheim is also VERY quiet.


----------



## Mike_W (Jan 4, 2014)

Problem sorted- I just bought a 2217.


----------

